# Rave beans from amazon long roasted by date



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi have ordered direct from rave a lot but had credit on amazon and decided to order a bag of signature beans.

so opened the bag and split them and put away then noticed the roast date was the 11th, now 17 days since then is taking it a bit much to deliver.

so just wondering if this is the norm, tried calling rave but I must have been to late tonight


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

17 days is nothing! I am drinking rave beans done 24 th april and they are just coming good!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

As dfk said, 17 days isn't a bad thing. The recommended week of resting is a minimum, and it depends on the beans as to when they will be in their prime.

As a matter of course I always order direct from Rave, they will get more money that way, and I expect pay their fair share of tax.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> As dfk said, 17 days isn't a bad thing. The recommended week of resting is a minimum, and it depends on the beans as to when they will be in their prime.
> 
> As a matter of course I always order direct from Rave, they will get more money that way, and I expect pay their fair share of tax.


Yep excellent advise ........

As been posted before amazon now store beans on shelf for their prime customers .

Also 17 days isn't a problem ... And not a lot rave can do as your contract is with amazon to be honest , and they will deem what they have sent you as fresh and usabale ...

It's not raves fault ....


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks will bow to more knowledgable people than me, at least I know now to order direct from now on


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

robti said:


> Thanks will bow to more knowledgable people than me, at least I know now to order direct from now on


Lol . Sorry didn't mean to sound short or git like







, just amazon will class that product as ok for 3-6 months or even a year ( like a super market best before ) .

Rave can't control how they supply it once they have sold it to amazon , so complaining to them might not get you anywhere , if you wanna complain try amazon ,but 17 days will be fine to use ...


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Boots not having a go at you or anyone I always thought rest for 7-10 days after roasting then they are at there best then I would open the bag and freeze, as David says he is using bags from weeks ago I can now buy and store them


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

robti said:


> Boots not having a go at you or anyone I always thought rest for 7-10 days after roasting then they are at there best then I would open the bag and freeze, as David says he is using bags from weeks ago I can now buy and store them


Didn't think you were







just thought my post was a bit git like in tone


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The proof is in the pudding, or rather in the beans.

If they taste good then nothing to worry about.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

Proof is in the drinking at the end of the day. Put it this way, if the packet had said they were roasted 2 days ago would you have noticed the difference?


----------

